# LOST REI Tent, Rancho Del Rio



## chrisPskis7 (Jun 8, 2016)

My sister placed her unassembled tent at her desired campsite on Sunday the 14th only to return to find that someone had taken it. If you may have grabbed it up not knowing who it belonged to or thinking it was a friends please return it as she needs a tent for Yarmonygrass festival this weekend. It is a green, orange and kinda off white REI Dome 6. it was at a site by the river with the poles and steaks laying on top of the tent. Thank you for your help and MEGA karma points rewarded if tent is returned.


----------



## RyanOBrian (Aug 16, 2016)

chrisPskis7 said:


> it was at a site by the river with the poles and steaks laying on top of the tent.


It was probably take if there were steaks on it, mmmmmm.


Yes I created an account just to say this


----------



## chrisPskis7 (Jun 8, 2016)

I figure it was just stolen but hoping for the best that someone turns honest or just picked it up on accident. I know it's not likely but worth a shot since the post took only a minute to make. Thanks for the feedback though and glad the post is being seen.


----------



## RYGUY78 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd highly suggest setting it up in the future, prior to leaving it. That at least takes the assumption of it being left behind out of the equation. Rancho can be pretty lawless at times.


----------

